

Are there any HNers in the Melbourne, FL Area? - Killah911

Putting together a HN meetup in Melbourne, FL. There are tons of Engineers in this area &#38; FIT.  Hoping there a others here who also want to get the startup culture going here!
======
slindstr
Just RSVP'd.

I can't believe that there is so little going on here considering all of the
nearby schools (FIT, BCC, Kaiser, UCF Cocoa Beach Campus, etc.) and all of the
industry (Harris, Northrop, Lockheed, GE, NASA, etc.).

I guess these two factors don't necessarily contribute to the startup pool,
but it DOES mean there are a lot of technically minded people around. Thanks
for taking the initiative and starting this. If there's anything I can do to
help, just let me know!

------
Killah911
URL for meetup: CodersHackersFounders.com/MeetUp

